# Hermann Goetz



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Hermann Goetz (1840 -1876) German composer. His compositions were highly praised by Felix Weingartner and George Bernard Shaw.

List of his works according to wikipedia:
Operas
Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung, opera, (1868-73)
Francesca von Rimini, incomplete opera, (1875-77, overture and act 3 completed by Ernst Frank)
Vocal works
Psalm 137 for soprano, choir and orchestra Op. 14 (1864)
Nenie (a poem by Friedrich Schiller) for choir and orchestra Opus 10 (1874)
Songs
Choral anthems
Orchestral pieces
Symphony in E minor (1866, only fragments survive)
Symphony in F major Op. 9 (1873)
Spring Overture Op. 15 (1864)
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major (1861)
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major Op. 18 (1867)
Sketches of a third piano concerto in D major
Violin Concerto in G major Op. 22 (1868)
Chamber music
Piano trio in G minor Op. 1 (1863)
Three Light Pieces for violin and piano (1863)
String quartet in B major (1865-66)
Piano quartet in E major Op. 6 (1867)
Piano quintet in C minor Op.16 (1874)
Piano music
2 Sonatinas (F major, E flat major) Op. 8 (1871)
Lose Blätter (Loose Sheets) Op. 7 (1864-69)
Genrebilder (Genre Paintings) Op. 13 (1870-76)
Four handed sonata for piano in D major (from 1855)
Four handed sonata for piano in G minor Op. 17 (1865)

Excerpt from his Piano Concerto No. 2 mvt.2


----------

